# Best Decoys to Buy



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

What are the best floater mallard decoys to buy for durability......


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

G&H


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree with hammerhead. I've used G&H decoys for many years. Great quality and value. No paint problems and still look good after almost 20 seasons.

I also use Herter's Supreme Burlaps. Durable but expensive.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Ditto.... I have somr that are almost 16 years old and only touched up once.


----------



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks guys....... I may get my buddy from texas to buy some for our trip to ND this year....


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

this is all you will ever need. may be a lil pricey but they will last a lifetime and look very good

http://www.plasti-duk.com/Ducks.htm


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

choc24/7 said:


> this is all you will ever need. may be a lil pricey but they will last a lifetime and look very good
> 
> http://www.plasti-duk.com/Ducks.htm


have 36 of these supermags, absolutely bomb proof decoys. mine are over 12yrs old, just repainted them last year. We hunt them 60 days a year and absolutely abuse them.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

G&H,,,G&H,,,,


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

G&H


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Most defiantly G&H for toughness.Almost bullet proof paint on them.


----------



## ajayjack (Jun 23, 2009)

If you want something cheap and durable, go with Flambeau water keel. I've used em and they last for years and keep their color ... at least the ones made in the mid 90s.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

I have used all the above decoys and the stongest decoy is the Full Curl. It is made from a thick polyethylene plastic and filled with a urethane foam. I have had some of them shot at close range and you would not even know it except by looking closely to see the small holes in them. The paint is also the toughest I have ever used. And last, but not least is they look so good! http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/de ... ating.html


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

Featherflex is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

JEWISH MALLARD. You just looking to get kicked of this forum arent you?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

GHG

:wink: :wink: :wink:

G&H is the way to go.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

:toofunny:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

GHG


----------

